# @VK Baugruppen aus der Simatic S5 REIHE@



## tunegel1 (16 August 2009)

Verkaufe diverse Simatic S5 Bauteile (alle zu 100% OK)

* 1  x    135U 6ES5 430-4UA13 Digital Input Modul      Estand=5 /FP 20,- €*
 *1 x  S5-135U 6ES5 451-4UA12 Digital Output Modul/Est=2/FP=20,-€
1 x  6ES5 524-3UA13 CP524 Minicomp./Estd=5/FP=25,-€
1 x  Simatic S5 TTY Adapter/RS232 6ES5 734-1BD20/FP=12,-€  +++verkauft+++
1 x  115U Subrack-Baugruppenträger 6ES5 700-2LA12/FP=22,-€
1 x  S5 115U Subrack CR2 6ES5 7002LA22/FP=25,-€
1 x  S5 115 U Subrack 6ES5 700-2LA12/FP 18,-€
1 x  S5 Operator Panel OP393 6ES5393-0UA12/FP=23,-€    **+++verkauft+++**
1 x  115U PS951 Stromversorgung 6ES5 951-7LB14 Est=6/FP=23,-€
1 x  115U Adaptionskapsel f.2 Baugr. 6ES5 491-0LB11/FP=15,-€
6 x  Meßbereichsmodul 0,5-1V   6ES5 498-1AA11/je Stk=3,-€**+++verkauft+++**
2 x  Meßbereichsmodul 10V   6ES5 498-1AA31/je Stk=5,-€**+++verkauft+++
**1 x  Meßbereichsmodul 4..20 mA 6ES5 498-1AA71/FP=5,-€**+++verkauft+++
**1 x  S5-100U Relaisausg. 6ES5 452-8MR11(org.verp.)Est=1/12,-€
1 x  S5-100U DI 6ES5 421-8MA11/Est=1/FP=9,-€
1 x  S5-100U DI 6ES5 421-8MA12/Est=2/FP=9,-€
1 x  S5-100U DA 6ES5 451-8MA11-neu-/Est=3/FP=15,-€
3 x  S5-100U DA 6ES5 441-8MA11/Est=4-3-3/FP=10,-€



****ÄNDERUNG:ALLE PREISE 
ab jetzt-16.08.09- VERHANDLUNGSBASIS*****

**

 Bei Interesse oder Fragen zu den betreffenden Teilen bitte eine Nachricht schicken.

mfg

S.Vollmer*vde*

*


----------

